# Schwinn Krate Questions



## kodyind (Dec 28, 2016)

First of all I know very little about Schwinn krates and I am going to look at a 1970 this weekend and I want to  be all original parts, no repop parts so how can I tell if the springer front fork, fenders, crank and seat are original and in 1970 are the rims stamped s2 and s7 and what else do I need to check as far as parts, thanks for your help


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2016)

It can be dangerous buying things you aren't familiar with. Are you buying from another collector? If so the chances for replaced/repo parts climb. This is why it pays to do a lot of research and buy the books. I'm by no means a Krate expert but seats, guards being re-screened, cables, and derailleur are the biggest things to look for. To go through it piece by piece would be tough. Can you have seller send you some pics so you can post them and let people offer their opinions? V/r Shawn


----------



## kodyind (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Kinda hard to tell from the pics but my gut says everything looks pretty good but would like a better look at the seat. V/r Shawn


----------



## sccruiser (Dec 28, 2016)

I agree with Freqman1 .   pics are kinda sketchy but it looks like it has the average paint chips and chain guard wear. I would guess that seat has the usual sideways rip right in the center if its the original one cuz bike looks well ridden . Cables look new. possibly newer tires , but seems pretty legit.


----------



## kodyind (Dec 28, 2016)

the seat is a recover from pete and the tires are USA made not china


----------



## sccruiser (Dec 28, 2016)

Sounds like a winner to me.  Get riding !


----------



## kodyind (Dec 28, 2016)

View attachment 402065 View attachment 402071


----------



## kodyind (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## 1966fastbacks (Dec 28, 2016)

I agree. Looks like new cables that need to be trimmed and that's all i see.


----------



## kodyind (Dec 28, 2016)

What about the rear rim, I know at one point Schwinn quite putting the s2 stamp but I am not sure what year so should it be stamped for a 1970, the front is stamped s7 but the rear is not


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2016)

So did you already buy the bike?


----------



## kodyind (Dec 28, 2016)

No not yet


----------

